# LOS ANGELES VIKINGS Clinic and Tryouts (Westwood)



## Nicky Holender (Jan 20, 2017)

Los Angeles Vikings FC is a youth soccer club that trains at Westwood turf field. The club is run by former pro soccer player NICHOLAS HOLENDER and HALLVAR SIGMUNSTAD.
NICHOLAS is responsible for training some of the best players from the EPL, Bundasliga and League Un leagues in Europe.
   The Vikings philosophy is about developing players that have great passion and focus for the game and preparing them to get to the peak of their potential, be that college, amateur or professional.
  Tryout Clinics will be held starting Sat Jan 21st 2017 through until Feb 25th at Westwood Turf field please contact nholender@yahoo.com or 3232293724 if you are interested for your child to tryout.
Boys 2010-2006 and Girls 2010-2006 welcome!

Check out article on NICHOLAS and his pro players here: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/football/article-3969450/Sunderland-s-Victor-Anichebe-turned-lethal-weapon-Meet-list-personal-trainer-transformation.html

And a highlight reel with pro players here:


----------

